# Eclectic Tastes



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

There might already be a thread like this, but what obscure or ignored bands, singers, and composers do you indulge in?

Here's a list of my favorites:
Frank Sinatra
Bernadette Peters
Joe Hisaishi
John Williams
Otis Redding
Yoko Kanno
Illaria Graziano
etc.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Maethirion said:


> There might already be a thread like this, but what obscure or ignored bands, singers, and composers do you indulge in?
> 
> Here's a list of my favorites:s
> Joe Hisaishi
> ...


:shocked:
You are so cool!!!

Not much i can add to that except maybe Pixies and maybe Ryo Kunihiko and Bear McCreary


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> :shocked:
> You are so cool!!!
> 
> Not much i can add to that except maybe Pixies and maybe Ryo Kunihiko and Bear McCreary


You really think so? That makes me feel good. You really made my day. :crazy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Maethirion said:


> You really think so? That makes me feel good. You really made my day. :crazy:


Well come on how couldn't I like you. These are my 3 fav composers ever!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

AHHh great thread 

yo yo ma....though not terribly obscure 

joshua bell 

hanz zimmer 

edgar myers 

the felice brothers 

priscilla ahn

alexi murdoch


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

I really like *Laura Nyro*, who I never hear of, I came across her name in a book I read about Joni Mitchell, Carly Simon, and Carol King, so I looked her up and I'm so glad I did, she's amazing. She has this really jazzy soulful vibe that is really free and spontaneous and totally passionate. 

*Elliott Smith* a friend introduce me to, it seems he's completely underrated. 

I love *Paul Westerburg*, a couple of my favorite singer/songwriters covered a few of his songs, which made me think to myself, "who is this Paul Westerburg anyway?"

*Townes VanZandt*, though his name has become sort of a cliche name to drop in songwriting circles, I don't think many people are aware of his work outside other songwriters, and he's amazing. 

I also like *Jesse Malin* alot, he left some punk band to do the singer/songwriter thing, and I like what he does. a lot. *Holly Ramos* I found through him, similar story, female version. 

*Leonard Cohen* is my hero, and his work is really eclectic in itself, so I suppose he belongs on a list like this. 
*
Patti Smith*, *Niel Young*, *Bob Dylan*, *Shawn Colvin*, oh *Acey Alone* is great, if you like rap, I'm reminded of a song of his "accepted eclectic" :happy: I love reggae too, I've really been into *Matisyahu* lately, and there's a Haitian artist i like a lot, he's more underground though, *Jah-P, ooh, i'm going to post the video just cause i love it so much: 





*


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Plastiscines, an all girl pop-rock kind of group.
Felix Da Housecat=awesome
Vive La Fete. Just discovered them this morning. They're cool.


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Tegan and Sara! Although now they're finally starting to become a little more popular, most people still don't know them. 

The Fullblast - Canadian pop-punkish. Really good, shame they disbanded.

The Wallflowers (okay, maybe a lot of people know them) I just went to one of their concerts on Friday, and it was really fun. They're very talented.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

These are some esoteric artists I dig

Shpongle
Sly & The Family Stone
Can
Tripsichord Music Box
Delia Derbyshire
Joe Byrd and the Field Hippies
United Stated of America
It's A Beautiful Day
Fifty Foot Hose
Silver Apples
White Noise
Catapilla
July (I've only heard a few of their songs though)
Syd Barrett
Buddy Guy
Arthur Brown
Billy Holiday
Howlin' Wolf
The Drifters


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I LOVE VIVE LA FETE, TOO!

And also... let's see:

Breathe Carolina
These Silhouettes (even though they broke up)
I See Stars
Alice in Videoland
DJ Pickee
Kill Paradise
Matinee Club


----------



## Wilco (Aug 11, 2009)

Le Shok. 
Sebastian Tellier. 
Dr.Dog. 
Neutral Milk Hotel. 
The Boards of Canada. 
The Spiders.


----------

